# South African Double ear lobed Maltese?



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was at a craft fair this weekend and came across someone who had a dog that they claimed was a maltese. It did not look like a Maltese to me. They said that they had got her in South Africa and that she had double lobed ears. This dog had the kinky hair all over its body. Has anyone ever heard of such a dog?


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I've seen some Maltese with curly hair. I've never heard of a dog with double lobed ears, but I guess it might could happen.


----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

I have heard that in South Africa the Maltese are not pure bred but do have Poodle in them so that could account for a slightly curly coat.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was thinking that the hair looked more like a bichon's or poodle's. It looked to be around 10 pounds. When I saw it I thought it was probably a Maltese X Bichon. Then they showed me the ears. It was the weirdest dog I had ever seen.


----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

What did the ears look like cant really imagine a dog with double ear lobes


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish I had taken my digital camera with me. It is hard to explain what it looked like. The double ear lobes looked like big globs of drool hanging from its ears. Until the guy told me about the ears I thought they were just huge mats. Which is understandable because the dog looked like it was in desperate need of a grooming sesssion.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

probably were mats and he was just being stupid. i dont believe there is such a dog


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 20 2004, 09:05 AM
> *probably were mats and he was just being stupid.  i dont believe there is such a dog
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=2676*


[/QUOTE]

OHMYGAW LOL that was hilarious!!!!!!!! I don't believe it either! But it sounds absolutley GROSS!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It was. I'm almost postive it wasn't a Maltese. It definitly did not look like it was groomed often.


----------

